# Racks for road bike -commuting?



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

I have a road bike (Canondale Cad 9). I have been commuting to work once a week. Does anyone has suggestion for a good rack to carry my laptop and stuff? 

I have been using my backpack. But with the Texas heat, it gets hotter and the weight puts a strain on my neck. I went to a bike shop and they suggested 2 rack; Thule Tour rack and Bontrager Backrack. Unfortunately he couldn't tell me how good they are. 

Who has a bike rack on their road bike and what are your thought?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Backpacks suck. Period. 

Lot's of variables for rack options, depending on the bike (disc brake?) and the type of bags you want to run (caboose/trunk, side hanging pannier?). Some people prefer front racks and bags for the weight distribution. 

If you have a lot of money to spend, the Tailfin carbon rack and panniers are amazingly light, and sturdy. Not sure about the durability of the bags themselves, but the system does what it says on the tin. Not cheap though.

Topeak makes some nice, heavy duty racks that are suitable for commuting. Some of their bags are proprietary to their racks, so be careful picking and choosing.

I had a bontrager rack on my old Volagi Ti commuter that was perfect for the task. I used Ortlieb Back Roller Classic bags.

Blackburn is another good choice. 

Be sure to shop for the disc specific models if you have disc brakes, so the they will clear the brakes.


----------



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I will look at the brands and see if any of them work for me.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

sprtbiker said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I will look at the brands and see if any of them work for me.


Tubus makes very good racks, but I do not believe your bike has braze ons in the rear for a rack. You can get a seat post clamp with mounts for a rack though. https://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Alloy-Clamp-Mount-31-8mm/dp/B0014GGN0K?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAJHUIPRHJBK6ET4SQ&tag=artsandmore-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0014GGN0K

The Tubus Fly is a very high quality lightweight rack. They make it in stainless too, named the Luna.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll second seat post racks, although I can't recommend anything specific. The trick to do is get a spare saddle and seat post and attach the rack to it. This makes swapping the rack on and off the bike a lot easier since you probably don't want it there when you're not commuting.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Axiom makes the Streamliner series, which goes on over your quick realease axle and then secures at your brake bridge. They fit on *most* road bikes. I use one on a Nashbar cross bike that I've turned into a commuter. I have both Ortlieb Classic and some Swift Industries panniers that work on the rack. I've been happy with mine, and have another Axiom rack on my most dedicated commuter bike.

Yes, wearing a backpack on a bike is horrible.

I'll also offer this, but maybe your funds don't allow it right now. I spent YEARS rigging up road bikes with fenders, racks, etc. Clearance and other issues always caused headaches.

A few years ago I bought a cheapo Al frameset with eyelets, clearance, etc. and built up a proper commuter. Fenders, rear rack, riser bars, 1x10 drivetrain, 38 mm tires. I've ridden that bike around 4 times a week for almost three years now, as well as for errands all over the city. BEST decision I've ever made.

Sure, I love fast road bikes. But there is nothing like a proper commuter bike for commuting. I'm annoyed with myself that I spent so many years riding the wrong tool for the job. So just trying to say...before you spend too much money making a road bike a commuter, at least consider the benefits of a dedicated commuter.


----------

